# Sketchup to DXF files for use with 'Torchmate'



## barkwindjammer (28 Aug 2013)

Anyone got any experience of using DXF files from Sketchup to generate G-code, or for use with 'Torchmate' plasma cutter software ?
Any help much appreciated


----------



## weekender410 (30 Aug 2013)

Have you tried a Google search? This turned up when I did. Might be worth a look.


----------



## barkwindjammer (31 Aug 2013)

Exactly what I'm looking for-cheers Weekender, you Canadians are the 'Gurus' of CAD/CAM/ and all other drawing design software


----------

